# How did archerytalk.com get started.



## Rookie Assassin (Sep 30, 2010)

Let's do a little different type of history here. Always find it interesting to hear stories about how where and why websites get started. Figured it would be a good story about at.. does anyone know?


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

I just read an old thread that thanked Terry Martin of Martin for Archery Talk? But like a lot of things it could only be partly true or not at all. My bet is that it is true.


----------

